# GTX 780 mit 6GB vorgestellt



## xCiRE007x (22. März 2014)

Der Hersteller EVGA hat vor einigen Stunden (etwa 5) auf Facebook bekannt gegeben, dass in seinem 90 Tage step-up Programm eine GeForce GTX 780 mit 6GB in Kürze erhältlich sein wird. Abgebildet ist eine Karte mit dem bekannten ACX Kühler von EVGA. 

Link zum Beitrag: 

https://www.facebook.com/TEAMEVGA/posts/10152304811897838:0

EVGA - Articles - EVGA GeForce GTX 780 6GB Step-Up Coming Soon!


----------



## SaftSpalte (22. März 2014)

wieso bringt man eine gtx 780 mit 6 gb noch auf dem markt ? 

wer proffesionell rendern will gibt auch mehr geld aus für eine titan black .. ansonsten hätte man keine gute verwendung dafür . In spielen würde die rohleistung sicher untergehen . 

oder gibs da doch etwas ?


----------



## Abductee (22. März 2014)

Mehr VRAM bringt keine Mehrleistung wenn die GPU schon längst limitiert.


----------



## xCiRE007x (22. März 2014)

Wird aber sicherlich wesentlich günstiger als die normale Titan  zumal sie den Customer Kühler hat.


----------



## Abductee (22. März 2014)

Eine GTX 780 mit "nur" 3GB ist noch günstiger


----------



## McZonk (22. März 2014)

Warum sollte es verboten oder irrsinnig sein eine Produktnische zu besetzen? Zumal sich der finanzielle Aufwand GTX780-GPU mit dem Titan PCB zu paaren absolut gering halten sollte eine. Es gibt gewiss den ein oder anderen Käufer der einfach den Längeren haben muss, ohne gleich 850 Euro in eine Grafikkarte zu investieren. Somit erschließt sich EVGA erst einmal ein Monopol auf ~700 Eur Titan _Grey_ Käufer.


----------



## Erok (22. März 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> wieso bringt man eine gtx 780 mit 6 gb noch auf dem markt ?
> 
> wer proffesionell rendern will gibt auch mehr geld aus für eine titan black .. ansonsten hätte man keine gute verwendung dafür . In spielen würde die rohleistung sicher untergehen .
> 
> oder gibs da doch etwas ?


 
Dürfte wohl nur für die ganzen "Chaoten" in Skyrim mit allen erdenklichen Mods wirklich interessant werden das Teil 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Teutonnen (22. März 2014)

Wohl eher für Kunden der Marke Alienware-PC.


----------



## Tiz92 (22. März 2014)

3 GB werden wie so oft aktuell nur bei Extrem Settings voll und davor geht dem Chip eh die Puste aus.


----------



## scully1234 (22. März 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Somit erschließt sich EVGA erst einmal ein Monopol auf ~700 Eur Titan _Grey_ Käufer.



Dafür fehlt ihr immer noch die DP Rechenleistung


----------



## eXquisite (22. März 2014)

Nun mal bitte langsam hier. Hier geht gar keinem Chip bei irgendetwas die Puste aus. Meine beiden GTX 760 4GB freuen sich nicht nur bei C4D, AAE und CS6 über die 4GB sondern genauso bei Battlefield 4, Crysis 3 und Minecraft mit Shader Mod.
Für alles andere sind die 4GB dann aber echt nicht notwendig.

LG. eXquisite


----------



## Oozy (22. März 2014)

Vor allem bei einer GTX 760 ist die 4GB Variante Quark. Ehe die Hälfte des Speichers voll ist, wird der Speicher langsamer. Unnötig.


----------



## scully1234 (22. März 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Nun mal bitte langsam hier. Hier geht gar keinem Chip bei irgendetwas die Puste aus..
> 
> LG. eXquisite




Schonmal Skyrim mit den entsprechenden Mods gespielt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (22. März 2014)

scully1234 schrieb:


> Dafür fehlt ihr immer noch die DP Rechenleistung


 Dafür hat sie die Titan-exklusiven 6GiB VRam - ich bin mir aber sicher das Marketing wird es dem geneigten Kunden dann schon entsprechend verkaufen. Evtl. hätte ich den Sarkasmus meines Postings noch etwas mehr rausarbeiten sollen.


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2014)

?!
Vielleicht für SLI/Triple-SLI ganz brauchbar?!


----------



## Monsjo (22. März 2014)

scully1234 schrieb:


> Schonmal Skyrim mit den entsprechenden Mods gespielt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und? Die TITAN ist wie in allen Spielen minimal vor der 780 Ti. Das liegt am unterschiedlichem Takt.


----------



## scully1234 (22. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Und? Die TITAN ist wie in allen Spielen minimal vor der 780 Ti. Das liegt am unterschiedlichem Takt.



Hast du die Fragestellung auf die Antwort zuvor verstanden?


Ich glaub nicht das das jetzt zu dem passt was oben steht



> Hier geht gar keinem Chip bei irgendetwas die Puste aus


 Es hat gar keiner einen Vergleich angestrebt zwischen 780 TI u Titan sondern hier ging es um "Puste aus"


----------



## DARK_SESSION (22. März 2014)

Die Karte ist extrem sinnvoll für Leute die bei NV bleiben wollen, aber keine 800€ für die Titan ausgeben möchten.

Euch mal aufgefallen dass nun 21:9 Monitore mit 3440x1440 oder eben die guten alten 2560x1440er im kommen sind? Wer immernoch in mickrigen FullHD rumhängt und mit seinen 2GB Vram zufrieden ist, soll das sein. Aber selbst Titanfall frisst bei mir in QHD 5,5GB , BF4 ohne AA 2,8GB und mit AA 3,5!

Soll mal einer sagen Vram wäre unwichtig, die Leistung geht den aktuellen karten noch lange nicht aus. Heißt ja nicht dass man alles auf Ultra spielen muss.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2014)

Jedes Töpfchen findet sein Deckelchen. Bei einer GTX 780ti ohne horrenden Aufpreis würde ich vielleicht einen Gedanken verschwenden


----------



## Monsjo (22. März 2014)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Soll mal einer sagen Vram wäre unwichtig, die Leistung geht den aktuellen karten noch lange nicht aus. Heißt ja nicht dass man alles auf Ultra spielen muss.


 
Wenn weniger RAM da ist, wird der Speicher schneller geleert.


----------



## hupschtupf (22. März 2014)

Bin mal gespannt wie teuer sie werden


----------



## Monsjo (22. März 2014)

hupschtupf schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie teuer sie werden


 
Zu teuer.


----------



## McZonk (22. März 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jedes Töpfchen findet sein Deckelchen. Bei einer GTX 780ti ohne horrenden Aufpreis würde ich vielleicht einen Gedanken verschwenden


 Preis wurde inzwischen über die PR kommuniziert und liegt bei: 


> MSRP of USD$549.99. (European pricing TBC.)


Schon mal günstiger als ich erwartet hatte.
Karte kommt wohl wahlweise als Referenzdesign oder mit dem EVGA eigenen ACX-Kühler.


----------



## hupschtupf (22. März 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Preis wurde inzwischen über die PR kommuniziert und liegt bei:
> Schon mal günstiger als ich erwartet hatte.
> Karte kommt wohl wahlweise als Referenzdesign oder mit dem EVGA eigenen ACX-Kühler.


 
Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (22. März 2014)

scully1234 schrieb:


> Dafür fehlt ihr immer noch die DP Rechenleistung


 
die fehlt ja nicht.
Weil man jetzt das Titan black BIOS flashen kann, vorher ging es nicht da Bildbrei wegen dem speicher.

die 6gb Variante kostet lediglich 50$ mehr
ein RAM Baustein kostet 0.1 cent


----------



## Abductee (22. März 2014)

Ein Titan Black Bios auf eine 780 (Ti) flashen?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (22. März 2014)

Ich meinte die 780ti mit 6gb.
die 780ti mit 6gb Speicher kommt nächsten Monat

Man kann jetzt schon das titan black BIOS auf einer 780Ti 3gb flashen, danach kann man die DP Leistung im treiber panel bereits einschalten.
Aber man sieht halt kaum was, weil das BIOS nur für die 6gb version geeignet ist

der DP lock ist nicht HW seitig


----------



## Rabber (22. März 2014)

Habe ich was verpasst oder reden wir hier nicht von einer GTX 780 non Ti mit 6GB? 
Die 780Ti mit 6GB wäre ja dann die Titan Black.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (22. März 2014)

EVGA hat bereits bestätigt das eine 780ti mit 6gb speicher auch kommen wird
http://www.overclock.net/t/1475993/...-6gb-gtx-780-ti-incoming-aswell#post_21987381

nur leider wird sie fast genauso teuer wie die Titan Black, aber die 780 mit 6gb lediglich 50€ Aufpreis


----------



## Abductee (22. März 2014)

FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> lediglich 50€ Aufpreis


 
Ich find das ganz schön happig.


----------



## Bandicoot (22. März 2014)

Die wollen nur die Lager leer bekommen und den "_alten Schrott loss_ _werden" , _ein Anreiz muss ja da sein noch ne 780 zu kaufen. 
Die neue Generation steht bald an und die 780ti ist für viele Interessanter.


----------



## Zeus18 (22. März 2014)

Erok schrieb:


> Dürfte wohl nur für die ganzen "Chaoten" in Skyrim mit allen erdenklichen Mods wirklich interessant werden das Teil
> 
> Greetz Erok


 
Ja genau daran habe ich auch sofort gedacht. Klaert ja so einiges für das Game auf.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. März 2014)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ja genau daran habe ich auch sofort gedacht.


 
Bringt genau gar nichts, denn bevor die normalen 3GB der Karte voll sind, reden wir von Frameraten im Bereich 15-20 FPS und da isses egal, ob der RAM überläuft... Das Spiel ist auch so eine Ruckelorgie.


----------



## belle (23. März 2014)

scully1234 schrieb:


> Schonmal Skyrim mit den entsprechenden Mods gespielt


 Ich nutze hauptsächlich SMIM, diverse hochauflösende Textur-Mods, sehr hohe Sichtweite (Bäume / Gras) und SSAA. Meine 7950 liefert so in aufwendigeren Szenen 25-40 fps und die 3 GB VRAM sind in 1080p schon voll.
Ich halte die 780 6GB dennoch für sinnlos, auch wenn sie sicherlich ihre Käufer finden wird. In Sachen Preis / Leistung wird sie die R9 290 wohl nicht schlagen, die ist mit ihren 4 GB auch genau richtig aufgestellt.


----------



## BertB (23. März 2014)

für sli und hohe auflösungen klingt das schon gut,
ich hätte gerne 2 stück, 
gehe aber jetzt auf 290er


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. März 2014)

Wo kann ich meine Anschrift hinterlassen?


----------



## Nuallan (23. März 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Bringt genau gar nichts, denn bevor die normalen 3GB der Karte voll sind, reden wir von Frameraten im Bereich 15-20 FPS und da isses egal, ob der RAM überläuft... Das Spiel ist auch so eine Ruckelorgie.


 
Dann machst du was falsch. Ich spiele Skyrim mit ner 770 mit 2GB (!), sämtlichen (!) guten Textur-Mods (*klick*) und zig anderen großen Mods.
Die Ini (*klick*) und ENB (*klick*) sind auf maximale Qualität getrimmt und trotzdem kommen am Ende stabile ~40 FPS bei raus..
Eine Ruckelorgie ist es definitiv nicht.. Bei mir läufts butterweich, bis auf ein paar Nachlade-Ruckler ab und an. Mit meiner Ex-7970 und 3GB war es nicht viel anders, auch wenn Nvidia Skyrim mehr liegt.

Ich habe lange gebraucht um das mit 2GB stabil hinzukriegen. Mit 6GB wären die Nachladeruckler sicher weniger/weg und ich könnte sogar noch uGrids und andere Sichtweiten erhöhen, was mit 2GB sehr schwer ist.
An den FPS mangelt es jedenfalls nicht, nur am VRAM, womit der ENB-Memory-Manager arbeiten kann. Und bei ner 780 dürften sich die 6GB in dem Spiel sehr bemerkbar machen. Skyrim ist da halt einfach eine Ausnahme.

Das ändert aber alles nix daran, dass Nvidia mit seinem GK110-Gemelke langsam den Verstand verloren hat..


----------



## Aldrearic (23. März 2014)

Wie Nvidia darauf wohl reagieren wird.  War mein erster Gedanke.
Mein zweiter Gedanke war, gut ne 780 mit 6Gb Ram ist besser, aber dafür gleich 50 Euro aufpreis mit dem lauten Lüfter?
Vielleicht ziehen andere Boardpartner ebenfalls nach. Ti Karte mit 6GB auf ähnlichem Preis wie die Titan? müsste nicht sein. könntem an auch zwischen die non Ti 6GB und die Titan Be setzen.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. März 2014)

Nvidia weiß halt, wie sie ihren Kunden am Besten ausnehmen können.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (24. März 2014)

Würde wenn dann wirklich nur im SLI Gespann etwas bringen. So limitiert einfach die Grafikkarte, bevor man überhaupt die zusätzlichen 3 GB anständig ausnutzen kann.


----------

